# A sticky for spain



## Jimster (Oct 7, 2009)

The mod said he would start a sticky for Spain.  Let's use this thread to post all the helpful websites relative to spain.  I am not at my computer now but I will return and post all my sites for spain.  I don't know how we are going to organize them but I'm sure we can.  When you post your site(s) please indicate what is there: for example

http://www.alhambra.org/eng/index.asp?secc=/inicio
 This is the official site of alhambra- it talks about tours and tickets.  You may buy your tickets on line and probably should to avoid being unable to enter on the day you wish to visit.


----------



## Jimster (Oct 8, 2009)

*driving in spain*

For those seeking to drive or rent a car in spain, this is a useful site:

http://gospain.about.com/od/safetyissuesinspain/a/drivingspain.htm

While there are many rental car companies, the one I have used because it includes most insurance in the quote is:

http://carjet.com/

They also have many convenient locations at airports like Malaga, Madrid, etc


----------



## Cotswolder (Oct 10, 2009)

I will all relevant items to a SPAIN sticky when they come in


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 10, 2009)

Cotswolder,

I think Jimster is hoping to create a sticky that is organzed in some fashion instead of random thoughts. I haven't been to Spain yet so I personally would love to see a sticky. 

Hopefully you two can talk offline about an approach. 

Here's what Jimster stated in this thread and the other thread


Jimster said:


> .....  Perhaps it makes sense to have a sticky at the top of this section which is devoted to Spain *with subtitles like *"Driving in Spain"; "What to see and do in Spain" and Flights to Spain.  That might give questioners quicker and more complete answers to their questions.





Jimster said:


> The mod said he would start a sticky for Spain.  Let's use this thread to post all the helpful websites relative to spain.  I am not at my computer now but I will return and post all my sites for spain.  I don't know how we are going to *organize them *but I'm sure we can.  .....


----------



## Cotswolder (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll have a look at this. 
IMHO if there are too many stickies at the top at a page it detracts from the forum as people have the scroll down to see recent posts.
I did try to relocate some of the current posts into the sticky but I was unable to relocate thread within the same forum.
I will have another look tomorrow


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's how I organized a lot of info. into one sticky at the top of the Starwood Forum:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73314


----------



## Jimster (Oct 10, 2009)

*canary islands*

Two rather deep sites for information on the Canary Islands are:
http://www.spain.info/TourSpain/?Language=en&gclid=CLHDgq_Is50CFSENDQoddDFsiQ
http://www.red2000.com/spain/canarias/
This one is for hotel deals on the Canaries: http://www.tripadvisor.com/SmartDeals-g187466-Canary_Islands-Hotel-Deals.html
Yet another helpful page is:
http://wikitravel.org/en/Canary_Islands

If you are going to stay at any of the Anfi resorts, or even just want general information try:
http://www.anfiuk.co.uk/


----------

